# RIP Josie



## Josie2005_Mokie (Feb 16, 2005)

My cat died suddenly on Monday nite. I'm not sure wat from she was only 8 yrs. old. I"ve had her for 6 yrs. I miss her so much. She was such an awesome cat...she came running to me waggin her tail whenever i called.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I am so sorry to hear that. What a shock this must be for you. I know how painful losing your pets can be, so my heart and prayers are with you. God bless.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm so sorry. How tragic that it was sudden. Losing a pet you love so much is such a heartache. May the happy memories warm and heal your heart. I lost one cat last July who was only 5 years old and I thought I would never replace him. (I have one other one that was his playmate). But since then I gained 2 more that were neighborhood strays and love them so much. I never thought I would have 3 cats at one time. I'm working on another neighborhood stray...


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

The more love we give, the larger the capacity to love. There's no end to it.


----------



## myfamilia (Aug 5, 2004)

Rest in Peace, Josie


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss. Have fun at the bridge sweet kitty.
_
There is no death. Only a change of worlds.
- Chief Seattle _


----------



## MerytBast (Feb 21, 2005)

How sad . I'm sorry for you're loss


----------

